# It's like pornography...



## Inmediusre (Jun 8, 2006)

these pictures I see here.  Damn it's just so hot.


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 9, 2006)

damn right.....i think we need more


----------



## howardstern (Sep 5, 2008)

Inmediusre said:
			
		

> these pictures I see here. Damn it's just so hot.


 
I agree.  Sometimes I spend hours looking at pornography pics and videos.

I have done the same thing here at this site reading threads and posts, and looking at pictures.


----------



## Vaporizer (Sep 6, 2008)

Yup


----------



## Old Hippie (Sep 6, 2008)

I agree!:aok:  and i got lots of porn on my thread, check me out.:watchplant:


----------



## zipflip (Sep 6, 2008)

i dig the closeups of the ladie's privates (buds) the most lol


----------

